# Hex allen key



## Grou77 (Aug 26, 2014)

Small question here . Im a student in electricity and im starting to buy tools and i want to know wich size of allen key electrician use the most ? Thank you


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Grou77 said:


> Small question here . Im a student in electricity and im starting to buy tools and i want to know wich size of allen key electrician use the most ? Thank you


That all depends on which avenue of electrical work your headed into. If I were an apprentice again I wouldn't buy any, however, being that you're asking, just pick up a standard (SAE) set from a big box store.

I should add, be prepared for 8,000 different answers.


----------



## Grou77 (Aug 26, 2014)

Mshow1323 said:


> That all depends on which avenue of electrical work your headed into. If I were an apprentice again I wouldn't buy any, however, being that you're asking, just pick up a standard (SAE) set from a big box store.


Allright then ill just wait thanks


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Mshow1323 said:


> That all depends on which avenue of electrical work your headed into. If I were an apprentice again I wouldn't buy any, however, being that you're asking, just pick up a standard (SAE) set from a big box store.


I just installed a drive a few months ago and it had metric lugs. Had to grab mine from home that night to finish up.


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

If you're doing commercial you'll need them. I use both metric and SAE on a regular enough basis as an apprentice to warrant owning a set. You'll want everything up to 1/2". For a 1/2" key you'll likely have to go to a specialty tool or fasteners retailer, I couldn't find anything bigger than 3/8" in big box stores.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I use the 1/2" one the most. I think that's the size, anyway. All the little girly ones sit in the bottom of my bag, and I put tape on that one so I can see it. The fancy T handled ones either walked off, or snapped off, so I pretty much gave up on them. I don't use the ratchet ones enough to pull them out of the truck. Just show up with the one 1/2" allen key and a pair of kleins. That'll make em wonder.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Buy the folding hex keys by Bondhus to start off your career then buy some Bondhus T handles once your a few years in.

Sent from my GT-I9295 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I do not understand the metric system but here in the US and if you use SAE in Canada 1/4 ", 5/16 ", and 3/8" and on occasion 3/16". About the only place I see them is on lugs on equipment and larger molded case breakers.
About 95% of the work I do is industrial electrical distribution.

LC


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

On industrial they are mainly found on lugs. Lugs need to be torqued, so keys are of little use. 

They're cheap enough you could buy a metric and sae folding set just to have, but lugs should really involve a torque wrench and hex sockets, which is overkill for an apprentice to buy, IMO.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

wildleg said:


> I use the 1/2" one the most. I think that's the size, anyway. All the little girly ones sit in the bottom of my bag, and I put tape on that one so I can see it. The fancy T handled ones either walked off, or snapped off, so I pretty much gave up on them. I don't use the ratchet ones enough to pull them out of the truck. Just show up with the one 1/2" allen key and a pair of kleins. That'll make em wonder.


I taped my allens, sockets,wrenches, shafts of my nut drivers the same color code as the nut drivers ie. blue=3/8
Yellow=5/16 red 1/4 or 1/2, orange 9/16
Etc etc

Way easier than digging thru a klein bag


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Buy a set of long allen sockets...


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 25, 2012)

I have a set of long SAE and Metric Allen wrenches with a 3/8 end for putting onto a ratchet. Those pretty much take of any lugs I run into.

I also have two sets (SAE and Metric) of smaller Allens along with torx as well for whatever else might come along like hole saw arbor extensions.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

icemanjc said:


> I have a set of long SAE and Metric Allen wrenches with a 3/8 end for putting onto a ratchet. Those pretty much take of any lugs I run into. I also have two sets (SAE and Metric) of smaller Allens along with torx as well for whatever else might come along like hole saw arbor extensions.


An able to use a torque wrench on thema


----------



## Chrismcd (Apr 9, 2014)

Grou77 said:


> Small question here . Im a student in electricity and im starting to buy tools and i want to know wich size of allen key electrician use the most ? Thank you


seeing you're from canada Wihatools.ca is a great site. I use these my self you will see both SAE and Metric at any given time in this great country.

http://www.wihatools.ca/inch-l-keys...y-combination-13-piece-9-piece-sets-in-p.html

I also have a set of these i don't use them often but when i need them there great to have. 

http://www.wihatools.ca/insulated-t-handles/75338-insulated-t-handle-hex-metric-4-piece-set.html

http://www.wihatools.ca/insulated-t-handles/845-insulated-t-handle-hex-inch-6-piece-set.html

When i started out i bought around 4 sets from Canadian tire and they would rust of strip so quickly but something good so you have it for a long time; also you need to not lose nice tools as quickly.


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

I just carry the SAE klein sets. It has a foldable body with the allen keys swinging out, I'm sure every electrican knows what I'm referring to. It's compact enough yet has the sizes I need.


----------

